# LO Treffen 2018 in Heidelberg (BaWü)



## Aninaj (23. März 2018)

Liebe Ladies,

auch dieses Jahr soll es wieder ein gemeinsames Bike-Wochenende für die Damen geben. Dieses Mal treffen wir uns in Heidelberg.

Wann: 14. - 16.9.2018
Übernachtung: Ziegelhaus Heidelberg, eine Selbstversorgerhütte mit 7 Schlafräumen, 3/2, 2/4, 2/8 (Raum/Betten, teilweise Stockbetten).
Fixe Kosten: 30 Euro pro Person (Übernachtungen (2*11 Euro), vermutliche Nebenkosten, Verpflegung für die anderen Guides am Samstag)
Organisation: laterra und Aninaj 

Wie jedes Jahr ist die Teilnehmerliste schon gut gefüllt, aber wie freuen uns sehr, wenn sich auch die Ladies anmelden, die bisher noch nicht dabei waren. Erfahrungsgemäß wird es aus unterschiedlichen Gründen noch ein paar Verschiebungen geben, daher auch gerne die Warteliste schon füllen. 

Teilnahmevorraussetzungen:
- Doppel X Chromsomen
- ein fahrtaugliches MTB
- Lust ein spaßiges WE mit lauter tollen Ladies zu verbringen

Es gibt keine mind. und keine maximal Geschwindigkeit, kein Druck irgendwas runter fahren zu müssen. Wir wollen gemütlich zusammen biken, plaudern und ab und an die Aussicht genießen  

Genaue Planung folgt, im Groben gibt es Freitag eine kurzen Einrollrunde am nachmittag, Samstag eine Tagestour mit Einkehr und Sonntag eine ruhige Ausrolltour. Wir werden verschiedene Gruppen anbieten, so dass alle hoffentlich auf ihre Kosten kommen 

Teilnehmer:
1. Martina H.
2. lucie
3. xsusix
4. Betti
5. Bettina
6. GudrunFk
7. Nami
8. wintergriller
9. WarriorPrincess
10. greenhorn-biker
11. Perlenkette
12. Murmel04
13. M_on_Centurion
14. Chaotenkind
15. Hifi XS
16. scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. Mausoline
20. DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22.
23.
24.
25.

Warteliste:
1.
2.
3.


----------



## frechehex (23. März 2018)

Hallo Aninaj,
freut mich zu lesen, dass wieder ein LO Treffen ansteht. Leider liegt das mitten in meinem Urlaub und wahrscheinlich wird´s nix werden. Ich warte einfach noch a bissl, die Teilnehmerliste wird sich noch ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. März 2018)

Ich bin mal so frei 

Teilnehmer:
1. Martina H.
2. lucie
3. xsusix
4. Betti
5. Bettina
6. GudrunFk
7. Nami
8. wintergriller
9. WarriorPrincess
10. greenhorn-biker
11. Perlenkette
12. Murmel04
13. M_on_Centurion
14. Chaotenkind
15. Hifi XS
16. scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. Mausoline
20. DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. linfer
23.
24.
25.

Warteliste:
1.
2.
3.


----------



## laspirit2014 (24. März 2018)

Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, würde ich mich gerne erstmalig anschließen


----------



## Schneeflocke (24. März 2018)

Super Sache 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich ev. wieder austragen muss...

Teilnehmer:
1. Martina H.
2. lucie
3. xsusix
4. Betti
5. Bettina
6. GudrunFk
7. Nami
8. wintergriller
9. WarriorPrincess
10. greenhorn-biker
11. Perlenkette
12. Murmel04
13. M_on_Centurion
14. Chaotenkind
15. Hifi XS
16. scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. Mausoline
20. DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. linfer
23. laspirit2014
24. Schneeflocke
25.

Warteliste:
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Aninaj (24. März 2018)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, würde ich mich gerne erstmalig anschließen



Hej, immer rein mit dir. Nächstes mal gleich selber Liste kopieren und eintragen. Hat aber Schneeflocke gleich mit bedacht 



Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Super Sache
> 
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich ev. wieder austragen muss...



Nanana, wo denkst du hin! Eingetragen ist eingetragen


----------



## laspirit2014 (24. März 2018)

Super!!
Dankeschön auch an @Schneeflocke Freue mich wirklich sehr euch alle kennenzulernen 
Grüße in die ganze Runde aus dem Rheinland/Ahrtal,
Connie


----------



## Freckles (26. März 2018)

Ja, falls noch frei, würde ich gern den letzten Platz nehmen! Habe schon viel gutes gehört! 

Viele Grüße aus Bonn 

Angela


----------



## laspirit2014 (26. März 2018)

Teilnehmer:
1. Martina H.
2. lucie
3. xsusix
4. Betti
5. Bettina
6. GudrunFk
7. Nami
8. wintergriller
9. WarriorPrincess
10. greenhorn-biker
11. Perlenkette
12. Murmel04
13. M_on_Centurion
14. Chaotenkind
15. Hifi XS
16. scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. Mausoline
20. DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. linfer
23. laspirit2014
24. Schneeflocke
25. Freckles

Warteliste:
1.
2.
3.

Jetzt kann ich schon kopieren


----------



## Drahteseli (30. März 2018)

OMG ihr seit aber fix 

Ich möchte dieses Jahr auch mal mitfahren um euch mal persönlich zu treffen 
Vllt klappt es ja trotz Warteliste 

Teilnehmer:
1. Martina H.
2. lucie
3. xsusix
4. Betti
5. Bettina
6. GudrunFk
7. Nami
8. wintergriller
9. WarriorPrincess
10. greenhorn-biker
11. Perlenkette
12. Murmel04
13. M_on_Centurion
14. Chaotenkind
15. Hifi XS
16. scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. Mausoline
20. DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. linfer
23. laspirit2014
24. Schneeflocke
25. Freckles

Warteliste:
1. Drahteseli
2.
3.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2018)

... da hat sich noch jemand in der Gruppe gemeldet - ich zieh das mal hier hin


Teilnehmer:

1. Martina H.
2. lucie
3. xsusix
4. Betti
5. Bettina
6. GudrunFk
7. Nami
8. wintergriller
9. WarriorPrincess
10. greenhorn-biker
11. Perlenkette
12. Murmel04
13. M_on_Centurion
14. Chaotenkind
15. Hifi XS
16. scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. Mausoline
20. DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. linfer
23. laspirit2014
24. Schneeflocke
25. Freckles

Warteliste:
1. Drahteseli
2. blaulicht
3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerstin222 (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen =)
Das klingt prima! Ich wäre gerne mit dabei 

Teilnehmer:

1. Martina H.
2. lucie
3. xsusix
4. Betti
5. Bettina
6. GudrunFk
7. Nami
8. wintergriller
9. WarriorPrincess
10. greenhorn-biker
11. Perlenkette
12. Murmel04
13. M_on_Centurion
14. Chaotenkind
15. Hifi XS
16. scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. Mausoline
20. DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. linfer
23. laspirit2014
24. Schneeflocke
25. Freckles

Warteliste:
1. Drahteseli
2. blaulicht
3. Kerstin222


----------



## blaulicht (12. Mai 2018)

Dankeschön


----------



## Schneeflocke (9. Juni 2018)

Aktualisierung...bin leider raus...

Teilnehmer:

1. Martina H.
2. lucie
3. xsusix
4. Betti
5. Bettina
6. GudrunFk
7. Nami
8. wintergriller
9. WarriorPrincess
10. greenhorn-biker
11. Perlenkette
12. Murmel04
13. M_on_Centurion
14. Chaotenkind
15. Hifi XS
16. scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. Mausoline
20. DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. linfer
23. laspirit2014
24. Freckles
25. Drahteseli

Warteliste:
1. blaulicht
2. Kerstin222 
3.


----------



## Aninaj (9. Juni 2018)

Schneeflocke schrieb:


> Aktualisierung...bin leider raus...



Das ist aber schade...


----------



## Schneeflocke (9. Juni 2018)

Ja, finde ich auch. Vielleicht könnte ich es ja schaffen, ohne Übernachtung, einfach einen Tag dazu zu stossen.


----------



## laterra (1. Juli 2018)

Liebe Ladies,

so langsam rückt das Ladies Treffen näher. Wir haben die Touren nun so grob ausgetüftelt:

Freitag: Einrollrunde ab 15.30 Uhr  (ca. 2 Stunden)
Samstag: Tagestour mit 2-3 Levels
Sonntag: Abschlussrunde (bis max. 14 Uhr) + Verlängerung (flexibel bis max. 16 Uhr)

Die Uhrzeit am Sonntag ist recht großzügig gemessen, falls die Übergabe vom Haus vorher lang dauert. Ich vermute, dass wir eher etwas früher zurückkommen. Wie auch in den vergangenen Jahren werden wir abends gemeinsam essen gehen.

Zur Planung der Guides und der Unterkunft möchte ich euch bitten eine Mail an mich ([email protected]) zu schicken mit folgenden Infos:

richtiger Name, Forumsname und Telefonnummer
Übernachtung ja / nein
Freitag Tour 15.30 Uhr ja / nein
Sonntag kurze Tour (bis ca. 14 Uhr) / lange Tour (flexibel max. 16 Uhr)
7 Schlafräume, 3/2, 2/4, 2/8 (Raum/Betten) -> Habt ihr Präferenzen bezüglich des Schlafraums? (die 8er Zimmer werden mit max. 6 Personen belegt)
Besonderheiten beim Essen (vegan / vegetarisch / glutenfrei / laktosefrei)
Zur Unterkunft: Bettlaken, Schlafsäcke und Kissen müssen mitgebracht werden! Handtücher ebenfalls.

Genauere Infos zum Haus findet ihr auch hier: https://www.gruppenhaus.de/kjg-schulungs-und-begegnungshaus-ziegelhaus-heidelberg-hs3216.html?freshseek=8&volltext=Ziel:+ziegelhau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Juli 2018)

Handtücher vermutlich auch...

Lieben Dank euch jetzt schon für die Orga. Hab das Wochenende schon paar mal an euch gedacht, als wir durch die Fränkische radelten, vorbei an ner Gruppenunterkunft...


----------



## laterra (1. Juli 2018)

Falls ihr euch wundert, dass ihr (aus der aktuellen Teilnahmeliste) den Text noch mal als Unterhaltung bekommen habt.. ich dachte breit gestreut hält besser 
Und was ich hier noch vergessen hab: Ich hätte die Mail gerne von allen bis zum 20.07..

Ja, richtig: Handtücher bitte auch mitbringen

Und falsch kopfgerechnet hab ich auch noch: max. 6 Personen im 8er Zimmer


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Juli 2018)

Meine Mail ist schon raus. ich hoffe, sie kam an...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juli 2018)

Wie unterscheiden sich die Level?


----------



## laterra (1. Juli 2018)

Ganz genaue km / hm kann ich noch nicht sagen - wird noch nachgeliefert.

Gaaaanz grob geschätzt und mit Gedächtnislücken:
Spielkinder: ca. 40km / 1000hm Schwierigkeitslevel bis S2 (S3 nur ganz wenig)
Tour: ca. 30km / 800hm Schwierigkeitslevel überwiegend S0-S1
Cappuccino: ca. 25km? / 500-600hm Schwierigkeitslevel S0-S1

@Aninaj korrigier mich wenn ich Quatsch schreibe


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juli 2018)

Mich würd ja von der Beschreibung her die Spielkinder reizen, aber ich taste mich grade erst an S2 ran und hab obendrauf nur ein leichtes Hardtail. S3 klingt da gefühlt vom anderen Stern.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Juli 2018)

laterra schrieb:


> Ganz genaue km / hm kann ich noch nicht sagen - wird noch nachgeliefert.
> 
> Gaaaanz grob geschätzt und mit Gedächtnislücken:
> Spielkinder: ca. 40km / 1000hm Schwierigkeitslevel bis S2 (S3 nur ganz wenig)
> ...



So in etwa hatten wir das ausgetüftelt.  Bin noch dabei alles zu digitalisieren, dann wird’s etwas genauer. Am Ende zählt aber eh nur, dass es toll wird


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Juli 2018)

Wird eh toll - weil viele Ladies!


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juli 2018)

Jenau 

Ich tagge mal die Teilnehmerliste - dann sollte auch wirklich jede Bescheid bekommen, dass es weitergeht 


1. @Martina H.
2. @lucie
3. @xsusix
4. @Bikebetti
5. @Bettina
6. @GudrunFK
7. @Nami
8. @wintergriller
9. @WarriorPrincess
10. @greenhorn-biker
11. @Perlenkette
12. @murmel04
13. @M_on_Centurion
14. @Chaotenkind
15. @HiFi XS
16. @scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. @Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. @Mausoline
20. @DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. @linfer
23. @laspirit2014
24. @Freckles
25. @Drahteseli

Warteliste:
1. @blaulicht
2. @Kerstin222
3.


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Mich würd ja von der Beschreibung her die Spielkinder reizen, aber ich taste mich grade erst an S2 ran und hab obendrauf nur ein leichtes Hardtail. S3 klingt da gefühlt vom anderen Stern.



Also - das haben wir / die meisten Ladys-  das letzte Mal eine Minute vor dem Start entschieden. Evtl. besteht ja wie im Vorjahr eine Wechselmöglichkeit  

Aber wie auch immer- es wird auf jeden Fall super!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Juli 2018)

Ich hab guide-technisch gewechselt - hatte die Spielkindertour ja mit erstellt. 
Aber wegen widriger Umstände (glitschiger Untergrund) wurde eh einiges bei allen Touren ausgelassen, bzw. spontan umgeplant, sodass es dann hinterher nicht so viele Möglichkeiten gab... 
Ich glaub, ihr müsst nochmal kommen


----------



## M_on_Centurion (9. Juli 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Mich würd ja von der Beschreibung her die Spielkinder reizen, aber ich taste mich grade erst an S2 ran und hab obendrauf nur ein leichtes Hardtail. S3 klingt da gefühlt vom anderen Stern.


Ich werde auch wieder die Spielkindertour probieren. Wenn‘s zu heavy wird, schieben und bei Gelegenheit in die andere Gruppe wechseln. Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch wieder nur mit meinem ollen Hardtail kommen, bist also nicht allein.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Juli 2018)

Ich reihe mich mal in die Warteliste ein 

1. @Martina H.
2. @lucie
3. @xsusix
4. @Bikebetti
5. @Bettina
6. @GudrunFK
7. @Nami
8. @wintergriller
9. @WarriorPrincess
10. @greenhorn-biker
11. @Perlenkette
12. @murmel04
13. @M_on_Centurion
14. @Chaotenkind
15. @HiFi XS
16. @scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. @Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. @Mausoline
20. @DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. @linfer
23. @laspirit2014
24. @Freckles
25. @Drahteseli

Warteliste:
1. @blaulicht
2. @Kerstin222
3. @*Miss Geschick*


----------



## Chrige (26. Juli 2018)

Ich reihe mich auch mal in die Warteliste ein. Ist ja genau in der Mitte zwischen meinen zwei Wohnorten ;-)

1. 

@Martina H.
2. 

@lucie
3. 

@xsusix
4. 

@Bikebetti
5. 

@Bettina
6. 

@GudrunFK
7. 

@Nami
8. 

@wintergriller
9. 

@WarriorPrincess
10. 

@greenhorn-biker
11. 

@Perlenkette
12. 

@murmel04
13. 

@M_on_Centurion
14. 

@Chaotenkind
15. 

@HiFi XS
16. 

@scylla (keine Übernachtung nötig)
17. 

@Angsthase 62 (?)
18. Rike ( eine Freundin von Bettina)
19. 

@Mausoline
20. 

@DorisF.
21. Sieglinde
22. 

@linfer
23. 

@laspirit2014
24. 

@Freckles
25. 

@Drahteseli

Warteliste:
1. 

@blaulicht
2. 

@Kerstin222
3. 

@*Miss Geschick*
4. @Chrige


----------



## Fasani (7. September 2018)

Huhu,

ihr habt vermutlich keine Massen-Spontanausfälle und noch ein Plätzchen frei?


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2018)

Aktuell schaut es sehr stabil mit der Belegung aus. Sollte spontan noch was frei werden, posten wir hier.


----------



## AnjaR (14. September 2018)

Ihr Lieben, ich wünsche Euch ein tolles und sturzfreies Wochenende. Wäre gerne dabei, muss aber mit dem Chor ins Probenwochenende.


----------



## Fasani (14. September 2018)

Viel Spaß!!!

Und FOTOS!!!!


----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2018)

LO Treffen sind einfach geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (16. September 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> LO Treffen sind einfach geil


... postet sie um 0:32 Uhr 
Weiter viel Spaß euch allen und ein verletzungsfreies LO-WE


----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2018)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. September 2018)

Gut daheim angekommen und frisch geduscht.
Danke @Aninaj und @laterra für die Organisation. Es war wieder ein geniales Wochenende mit Weib, Bike und Gesang 
Fotos werden in Kürze gesichtet...

Danke auch nochmal @xsusix für die Fahrgemeinschaft, so war das Treffen gleich nochmal verlängert (bzw. hat schon früher gestartet)


----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2018)

...so, auch endlich daheim 

Ich kann mich @WarriorPrincess  nur anschliessen: vielen, vielen Dank an @Aninaj  und @laterra  die es ermöglicht haben, dass wir 

a) ein super Wochenende mit perfekter Organisation (ich sach nur DixieKlo  ) erleben durften und 
b) die Tradition LO Treffen im Sinne des Erfinders weiterleben lassen haben

In diesem Sinne das Zitat vom LO 2018:

Gut sind wir immer und manchmal sind wir halt besser 

Liebe Grüsse an die besten Ladys unter der Sonne und.

Heute ist nicht alle Tage, wir sehn uns wieder, keine Frage 

Danke auch an @DorisF  und  "Downhillanker"  fürs weitermachen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. September 2018)

Ebenso lieben Dank an die Orga für die ganze Vorarbeit und einen reibungslosen Ablauf, plus sehr feine Trailauswahl, danke an alle für ein rundum großartiges Wochenende.
Zum Glück war die Zugfahrt zurück ähnlich wie hin tiefenentspannt und nach Plan.

Dank @Martina H. und den versammelten Spielkinderhardtails bleibe ich mit Vergnügen fürs erste bei meinem Hardtail.
Variostütze wird dann morgen erjagt. 
Was das angeht war das Wochnende wahnsinnig hilfreich, aber auch sonst war es schön zu wissen, dass ich zwar noch echt viel lernen muss, aber soweit alles wirklich gut funktioniert hat.
Hoffentlich klappt es dann nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Perlenkette (16. September 2018)

Schön war's! Hat schon jemand geschrieben, dass es schön war????





(Edit: Fotolink)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (17. September 2018)

...gerade aufgestanden und schon vermisse ich:

-das Rascheln von Schlafsäcken
-das Gepolter auf der Treppe
-das Gegacker und laute Lachen bei der Vorbereitung des Frühstücks, beim Frühstück und über den gesamten Tag hinweg
-die Gegend, die schönen Trails und den knallbunten bikenden Haufen, der sich immer schön an die 2m-Regel  gehalten hat 
-das schöne und trockene Wetter eher nicht, das haben wir hier im östlichen Flachland schon seit Mai , ebensowenig den unprofessionellen Gesangsauftritt von @Martina H. - da habe ich für mein Geld echt mehr erwartet
-ich vermisse einfach Euch

Ich habe totale Verlustängste und wahrscheinlich brauche ich jetzt auch dringend eine PSYCHOTHERAPEUTIN.

*@Bikebetti!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Vielen Dank an das Orgateam - es war das 9. EINMALIGE, PERFEKTE und SCHÖNSTE LO-Treffen und das 8., welches ich miterfahren durfte. Dafür Danke und ein dickes Kompliment an @laterra und @Aninaj  für das gelungene Rundumpaket.

Da der Mond nicht ganz so weit von uns weg rumeiert, erweitere ich mal den von @HiFi XS geprägten LO-Treffen-Slogan:

"Und wenn das LO-Treffen auf dem Pluto stattfindet, ich bin dabei."

In diesem Sinne, Euch allen einen guten Start in die Woche, einen schönen Spätsommer und bleibt dem LO-Treffen gewogen.
Auch das 10. Treffen wird wieder ein Knaller, @DorisF  und @Downhillanker (schon angemeldet??? ) sind schon voll im Planungsstress.




Frau sieht sich...  und...


----------



## Fasani (17. September 2018)

Mädels, das sieht schon mal super aus. Und hört sich  super an! Ich hab' unbekannterweise an euch gedacht


----------



## scylla (17. September 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...so, auch endlich daheim
> 
> Ich kann mich @WarriorPrincess  nur anschliessen: vielen, vielen Dank an @Aninaj  und @laterra  die es ermöglicht haben, dass wir
> 
> ...



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.
Außer von mir auch nochmal ein fettes DANKE an euch alle. Mädels, ihr seid alle super


----------



## lucie (17. September 2018)

...und Danke an @Angsthase 62 für die perfekte Eierkochtechnik. 






Für Dich heute: toi, toi, toi  und alles Gute!!!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. September 2018)




----------



## HiFi XS (17. September 2018)

Warte mal... Martina hat gesungen?


----------



## Perlenkette (17. September 2018)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Warte mal... Martina hat gesungen?




Nicht nur sie alleine ....  beim Ausgehen in der Altstadt und das  ̶s̶̶c̶̶h̶̶l̶̶i̶̶m̶̶m̶̶s̶̶t̶̶e̶  beste- IM BUS!!!!!!

In diesem Sinne nicht nur nochmals vielen Dank an die beiden Spitzen-Organisatorinnen für das umfangreiche Trail-Testen und die gute Orga, sondern vor allem dafür, dass sie ihre Heimat "geopfert" haben. @Aninaj und @laterra können sich vorerst nicht in Heidelberg-Ziegelhausen, in der Altstadt, auf den Trails, auf der Hütte sowie in und um die Unterkunft blicken lassen. Mehrere Restaurants sind leider nun leider erstmal passé und die erneute Nutzung der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel ist auch erstmal nicht anzuraten.


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2018)

- also WIR hatten Spass


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. September 2018)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Warte mal... Martina hat gesungen?



Nicht nur Martina.... Es war ein Duett.
ICH ABER NICHT! Nur das hier keine Gerüchte aufkommen.


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2018)

Ich kann nicht singen   zum Glück  





lucie schrieb:


> ...gerade aufgestanden und schon vermisse ich: ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2018)

... ich auch nicht


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2018)

... ich habs aber auch nicht versucht


----------



## M_on_Centurion (17. September 2018)

Ich schließe mich zu 100% den anderen an!

Super Bike-Wochenende dank super Orga und schönen Trails.


----------



## laspirit2014 (17. September 2018)

Ihr lustigen Weiber von Heidelberg: Es war "oberlecker" mit euch...feine Trails haben @laterra und @Aninaj uns da serviert! Nächstes Jahr werden die begehrten Plätze sicher hoch im Bikemarkt gehandelt werden


----------



## wintergriller (19. September 2018)

Aloha Mädels,
was ein Spass  Auch wenn ich dieses Jahr nur die Samstagstour fahren konnte, so war es mir doch eine wahre FreudeLieben Dank an @laterra und @Aninaj fürs organisieren und guiden 
Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, dann hoffentlich mit gesunden Zwillingen Zuhause und etwas mehr innerer Ruhe bei mir 
Liebe Gruße,
Dani


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. September 2018)

Irgendwas an der Heidelberger Luft scheint mir nicht bekommen zu sein...

 
Kommentar von @scratch_a : "Hast du Glück, dass wir schon geheiratet haben..."


----------



## laterra (20. September 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Irgendwas an der Heidelberger Luft scheint mir nicht bekommen zu sein...



...wiesoooo? Das muss so..


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. September 2018)

Dann hat das aber bei allen anderen auf den Fotos nicht funktioniert... 

Es war einfach ein geniales Wochenende und ich bin immer noch müde.


----------



## laterra (20. September 2018)

Wir üben das im Harz noch mal - da gibts bestimmt auch seltsame Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. September 2018)

... da gibbet extrem seltsame Luft 

Das Dauergrinsen ist aber nicht Regionsabhängig, det iss so beim LO Treffen


----------



## Fasani (21. September 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 775045



Was war das? Sirtaki?


----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2018)

... dann hätten wir doch Taschentücher in den Händen und diese dann oberhalb unserer Köpfe gehabt  

Nee, einfach nur rumblödeln beim LO, oder waren es schiefgegangene Gleichgewichtsübungen?  Ich weiss nicht mehr


----------



## Mausoline (21. September 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...  Gleichgewichtsübungen?  Ich weiss nicht mehr



Diese Vermutung hatte ich auch


----------



## Fasani (21. September 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... dann hätten wir doch Taschentücher in den Händen und diese dann oberhalb unserer Köpfe gehabt


stümmt.


----------



## DorisF (8. Oktober 2018)

Hi Mädels,
..also..das mit dem Gleichgewicht weiß ich auch nicht mehr so genau!
Ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück- Sardinien ohne Bike war auch mal ganz schön.
Ich wollte hier nur mal mitteilen, dass der Termin für unser LO Treffen 2019 im Harz steht!
06.09. bis 08.09.2019 in Bad Grund- Haus ist gebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2018)

Mann, du bist fix


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (8. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es schon eine Liste um sich einzutragen? Bevor ich wieder zu spät dran bin


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Oktober 2018)

Das Treffen ist schon ausgebucht


----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2018)

@DorisF  wir brauchen mehr Plätze


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2018)

Himmel, das gibt ne Herausforderung. Riva vor dem Ladies-Treffen, also Mitte August, oder danach, Mitte September. Ich muss dringend die Urlaubspläne der Kollegen für 2019 abklopfen und dann ganz schnell mein Domizil buchen.


----------



## Aninaj (8. Oktober 2018)

is notiert  Platz hab ich ja schon im Voraus gebucht


----------



## DorisF (8. Oktober 2018)

Da ich ja nicht so forumserfahren bin wie ihr alle freue ich mich, dass es geklappt hat und ihr den Termin jetzt schon mal wisst. Weitere Infos zur Planung und Anmeldelisten gibt es dann im Frühjahr. Ist ja auch noch ein bißchen hin!!


----------



## Fasani (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich melde mich für die Warteliste an


----------



## wintergriller (9. Oktober 2018)

DorisF schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> ..also..das mit dem Gleichgewicht weiß ich auch nicht mehr so genau!
> Ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück- Sardinien ohne Bike war auch mal ganz schön.
> Ich wollte hier nur mal mitteilen, dass der Termin für unser LO Treffen 2019 im Harz steht!
> 06.09. bis 08.09.2019 in Bad Grund- Haus ist gebucht.



Sehr geil Termin ist notiert


----------



## Bettina (10. Oktober 2018)

DorisF schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> ..also..das mit dem Gleichgewicht weiß ich auch nicht mehr so genau!
> Ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück- Sardinien ohne Bike war auch mal ganz schön.
> Ich wollte hier nur mal mitteilen, dass der Termin für unser LO Treffen 2019 im Harz steht!
> 06.09. bis 08.09.2019 in Bad Grund- Haus ist gebucht.


Topp.  Ich sag gleich mal Rike bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projektleiter (5. März 2019)

Hallo Mädels, es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder  , ich hab mich jetzt auch mal endlich im Forum angemeldet... und freue mich auf euch


----------



## lucie (5. März 2019)

projektleiter schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder  , ich hab mich jetzt auch mal endlich im Forum angemeldet... und freue mich auf euch



 Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Fasani (6. März 2019)

Termin notiert 
Falls es schon eine Warteliste gibt, reihe ich mich gerne ein.
Damit ich mal Gesichter zu den Damen hier kriege


----------

